# Gnome will nicht mehr nach emerge --update world

## Sceletor

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe eben versucht, mein System auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen, in dem ich emerge sync, und dann emerge -u world ausgeführt habe, aber nun streikt mein Gnome, d.h. wenn ich startx eingebe, kommt nur ein scharzer screen mit nem x als mauscursor und das wars.

Wenn ich dann wieder zurück in die shell gehe steht da nur, daß keine Verbindung zu einem X Server hergestellt werden konnte (Errno 111).

Mit xinit komme ich aber in diesen ultrahäßlichen Desktop screen...

Jemand ne Ahnung, was falsch läuft oder wie ich den Fehler eingrenzen kann?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Sceletor,

es ist schwer abzuschätzen was genau schief gelaufen ist. Hast du nach deinem update etc-update mit gutem gewissen ausgeführt oder dir vielleicht einige Konfigurations-Dateien zerschoßen?

Naja da dein X startet und nicht irgendeine Fehlermeldung kommt kann man wenigstens ausschließen das du deinen Grafik-Karten-Treiber zer-updatet hast. Versuch doch mal ein revdep-rebuild. Oder schau nach wie deine /etc/rc.conf ausschaut :)

Die wurde vielleicht überschrieben. Es ist immer wichtig bei jedem Update genau aufzupassen was man da macht.

```
# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# default with X if run with xdm, startx or xinit.  The default behavior

# is to look in /etc/X11/Sessions/ and run the script in matching the

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts are smart enough to

# look in all bin directories if it cant find a match in /etc/X11/Sessions/,

# so setting it to "enlightenment" can also work.  This is basically used

# as a way for the system admin to configure a default system wide WM,

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#

# NOTE:  1) this behaviour is overridden when a ~/.xinitrc exists, and startx

#           is called.

#        2) even if ~/.xsession exists, if XSESSION can be resolved, it will

#           be executed rather than ~/.xsession, else KDM breaks ...

#

# Defaults depending on what you install currently include:

#

# Gnome - will start gnome-session

# kde-<version> - will start startkde (look in /etc/X11/Sessions/)

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

XSESSION="gnome-session"

```

```
$ cat  /etc/conf.d/xdm

# We always try and start X on a static VT. The various DMs normally default

# to using VT7. If you wish to use the xdm init script, then you should ensure

# that the VT checked is the same VT your DM wants to use. We do this check to

# ensure that you have't accidently configured something to run on the VT

# in your /etc/inittab file so that you don't get a dead keyboard.

CHECKVT=7

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | entrance ]

# NOTE: If this is set in /etc/rc.conf, that setting will override this one.

DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"

```

Grüße, Chris

----------

## schmutzfinger

Es gibt zwei Hauptverdächtige. Das erste Problem ist, wie schon erwähnt, dass du etc-update/dispatch-conf vergessen hast oder dabei einen Fehler gemacht hast. Die zweite Möglichkeit ist das du libs ausgetauscht hast und ein paar deiner Anwendungen noch gegen die alten Versionen gelinkt sind. Nach nem Update sollte man immer revdep-rebuild benutzen um dieses Problem auszuschliessen.

Diesen Artikel sollte man als Gentoo-Nutzer auf jeden Fall mal gelesen haben:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Maintain_Gentoo_-_%22Best_Practices%22

----------

## Sceletor

Also revdep-rebuild hat was gefunden, gnome-keyring und noch was anderes wurden neu emerged.

Beim updaten der config files mit etc-update habe ich eigentlich schon genau hingesehen, /etc/conf./xdm hat "gdm" eingetragen und /etc/rc.conf hatte bei mir "Gnome" eingetragen. Habe es auch mal mit "gnome-session" versucht, aber hat nix am Fehler geändert.

Es hat sich aber an der Fehlermeldung was geändert, ich bekomme nun "could not connect" (errno 111) und dann "no such process" (errno 3).

Soll ich gnome neu emergen? Das wäre so das einzige, was mir im Moment einfallen würde. Die /var/log/X11.0.log sieht prima aus, da wird mein Bildschirmmodus völlig richtig erkannt und alles geladen....

----------

## artbody

reicht da nicht erst mal gdm neu zu emergen, dann sollte wenigstens mal das login wieder grafisch da sein

----------

